# Grey Beard Algae



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay, so I've got this "kind of" severe issue within my fishtank and it's getting out of control.

I've been quite negligent of my fishtank for quite a while, due to family issues and the stress of University. Long story short, I've been very slack. I've got a bit of money that I can use for my fishtank to get it back to it's glorious state but until then I've got a bad case of algae that just won't go away.

I've used Flourish by excel for the last month, and it's done absolutely nothing. In fact it's just getting worse and worse.










As you can see for the image (not amazing quality) there is a LOT of algae on the corners of the leaves. And it's like that for every part of the tank (even the plastic intake for the filter).

I've heard that soaking the leaves in bleach will fix the issue but not sure if that will remove the algae for the entire tank. I'l lost on what to do. 

Anyone got any suggestions.

Also thanks in advance. I'm really stressing about this.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

Tank size, lighting, co2 injection? Water change schedule?


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

TwoTacoCombo said:


> Tank size, lighting, co2 injection? Water change schedule?


Tank Size: 60cm*60cm*90cm (about 325L)
Lighting: 2x Luminix Cool Daylight 30W (http://www.lightingsupply.com/l30w-865.aspx)
CO2 Injection: No.
Water Change schedule: Every fortnight


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20172


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Is that 60 cm long x 60 cm wide x 90 cm tall? How much water do you change every 2 weeks? How many fish do you have? Do you add other fertilizers?

(24" x 24" x 36", 70 gallons, For my refrence.)


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

livingword26 said:


> Is that 60 cm long x 60 cm wide x 90 cm tall? How much water do you change every 2 weeks? How many fish do you have? Do you add other fertilizers?
> 
> (24" x 24" x 36", 70 gallons, For my refrence.)


Thats 90cm wide x 60cm tall by 60cm deep.

I change about 150L of water every week. FIsh wise, I've got 4 clown loachers, 6 bristlenose catfish, 2 bosmani, 1 silvershark, and about 16 others I can't remember the names of.

And no other fertilizers other than the Flourish (excel)


----------



## rocketdude1234 (Apr 8, 2010)

That's BBA. Glutaraldehyde should kill it and if you haven't had luck in the tank, pull the plants and give them a bath of glut. I've gone 10x + recommended dosage in a bath without harm to the plant. 

Make sure co2 in the tank is right or this issue is going to come back. 

Quick question, do you get GSA on your glass?


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

2 t-8 bulbs at 24" high is very low light. Are your plants all low light? And what do you have for substrate?


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

livingword26 said:


> 2 t-8 bulbs at 24" high is very low light. Are your plants all low light? And what do you have for substrate?


No. But I might go and buy some better quality lights. What do you recommend? (sorry I'm very bad at fishtanks). And my substrate is Eco-Complete.



rocketdude1234 said:


> That's BBA. Glutaraldehyde should kill it and if you haven't had luck in the tank, pull the plants and give them a bath of glut. I've gone 10x + recommended dosage in a bath without harm to the plant.
> 
> Make sure co2 in the tank is right or this issue is going to come back.
> 
> Quick question, do you get GSA on your glass?


I don't have a CO2 canister, is it a worthwhile investment? And the problem is with all my plants, and it's very bad. Should I do a BIG waterchange, remove all the planks and soak them (and for how long?), then clean the fillters and remove all algae of the rocks/wood. Then simply put it all back together.

And what's GSA? I couldn't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

xxshabsxx said:


> I don't have a CO2 canister, is it a worthwhile investment? And the problem is with all my plants, and it's very bad.


BBA is caused by low CO2. The BBA in your tank will stay for good if you don't fix your CO2 to optimum level. Even in low light set up the type of algae sometimes appear.


CO2 presurized injection is a good investment.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

What kind of plants are those in the pictures?


----------



## rocketdude1234 (Apr 8, 2010)

I would recommend the investment in co2. You can get tanks and regulators off Amazon and save yourself some money. 

Normally if I do a dip I do it during the water change. First step I would do is pull a little water; enough to submerge all the plants. Then pull all the plants that you want to treat. and throw them into the water. Add 3-4x dosage of Excel and let sit while you complete your water change. As far as rocks/wood, you can give them a bath too or just scrub really well.

Just keep in mind that unless your co2 issue is fixed, it will come back. 

GSA = green spot algae. It shows up as roundish green dots on your glass and its somewhat difficult to manually remove (a finger nail or a good glass scrubbed works). This is usually a sign of phosphate deficiency and I was curious if you are limited on anything else other than co2.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Where would one get Glutaraldehyde and how is it used ?



rocketdude1234 said:


> That's BBA. Glutaraldehyde should kill it and if you haven't had luck in the tank, pull the plants and give them a bath of glut. I've gone 10x + recommended dosage in a bath without harm to the plant.
> 
> Make sure co2 in the tank is right or this issue is going to come back.
> 
> Quick question, do you get GSA on your glass?


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Contained it excel. Spot treatment or as a bath as suggested above


----------



## rocketdude1234 (Apr 8, 2010)

As TWA said, Glutaraldehyde is found in Flourish Excel or API CO2 Booster. I believe the co2 booster is 1.6% and Excel is 1.5%. You can also try ordering a larger supply off ebay and making the solution yourself. Or you could try calling medical supply stores around town to see if any of them may carry it under a brand like Metricide.

Although not marketed as such, glutaraldehyde has algaecidal properties.


----------

